# Will BMW every bring back the European Delivery Program?



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

This thread reminds me of a punchline...the guy was taking about this fascination with people visiting vineyards... "I love wine, but dont understand the need to go see where it is grown. Heck, I love cotton shirts, but dont feel compelled to visit a plantation."

Now...I visited Welt over 10 times, as well as the Audi, MB and Porsche factories. just to be clear. Id still just pick up a rental to visit Germany, and drive my car in the USA.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Snareman said:


> No, Porsche's get way too expensive way too fast. Planning on the new M4 PCD in April.


I have never met a Porsche that was too fast...


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Snareman said:


> No, Porsche's get way too expensive way too fast. Planning on the new M4 PCD in April.


Nice! The new grille is starting to grow on me  Just picked up an X2M35i so I have 2.5 years to figure out what to do. If they bring the M3 Touring, it would make my decision easier


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

I just visited the BMW Welt website. They are closed until March 31, 2021 due to the pandemic.


----------



## 896558 (Aug 25, 2020)

Snareman said:


> No, Porsche's get way too expensive way too fast. Planning on the new M4 PCD in April.


are you still doing your M4 in April?


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

The fact is - when you can buy a BMW cheaper in the US than over ED - there's pretty much no reason to do ED, and most people won't. The few enthusiasts that will do it are not enough to sustain the program. BMW gutted the program few years back when they eliminated the price incentive - so predictably it's now dead. I mean - as a customer you take a big hit on having paid for a car and not having it for 3 months while it's being shipped from Europe (while warranty, etc. is clocking) - unless you get at least $5K comp for that it's simply not worth it.

I'm glad I did my ED back in 2014 when it was still worth it. But even if I was buying another BMW last year - I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

There are intangible benefits for BMW.

I rarely talk about cars with most people. However, I do talk about European Delivery. Whenever a friend or client gets in my car, if they ask about the emissions sticker (green 4 sticker), I will talk about BMW European Delivery. 

Some components of European Delivery are already there, like the Welt. 

Also the 3 series is made in Germany, not just Mexico. When I bought my F30, many were made in South Africa but the European Delivery cars were always made in Germany. 

Realistically, there is no way that I am traveling to Germany in 2022 because of the pandemic. The pandemic doesn't just disappear one day. Even 2023 looks shaky. I wear masks despite vaccination. I don't put all my eggs in one basket, the vaccination basket. Masks and not going to Germany are 2 other baskets. Eventually, I'll see Germany again.


----------



## moosaud1998 (May 14, 2020)

Dave 20T said:


> There are intangible benefits for BMW.
> 
> I rarely talk about cars with most people. However, I do talk about European Delivery. Whenever a friend or client gets in my car, if they ask about the emissions sticker (green 4 sticker), I will talk about BMW European Delivery.
> 
> ...


The pandemic is never going away. There's going to be 500 different variants


----------



## Manny N (Jul 10, 2021)

Snareman said:


> I've done 4 ED's. Never had a problem with my car being damaged on the way over and yes, the month wait for re-delivery is painful. But, the experience of the Welt delivery and taking a vacation in Europe with _MY_ car made it all worth it and I would do it every time given the chance. It makes just going down to the dealer seem so mundane. I'm going to start doing PCD's now as a consolation prize.


I also did ED a few years back and I loved it. I hope to do it again as soon as available. Best experience ever. I’m praying BMW brings it back.
If they don’t reinstate it, I will do it a Benz or Volvo.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Manny N said:


> If they don’t reinstate it, I will do it a Benz or Volvo.


 The Porsche ED program is very nice too; done it twice


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

namelessman said:


> ED did carry 2-week(?) full insurance such that any damage enroute to drop-off points would be repaired at VPC when car arrived in US port.
> 
> Paying in advance sight unseen means technically car could not be rejected at Germany pickup(although there were stories of pickup staff swapping in replacement).
> 
> ...


......but it sure is fun.


----------

